# BIS Monitoring



## Melissa*Ever*Evolving (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello, 
Is there anyone getting separate reimbursement for BIS monitoring while performing general anesthesia?
Some commercial payers maybe? 
If so, what are you coding this as?
Thank you in advance!

~Melissa, CPC


----------



## Michele Hannon (Aug 9, 2013)

BIS monitoring is not separately billable.......it is part of the global anesthesia package.


----------



## Melissa*Ever*Evolving (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you for your response. 
Just wanted to make sure since I couldn't find it clearly stated as such.

~Melissa, CPC


----------

